
Recommendations for where to earn my comp sic degree online - canadiancreed
Hello all<p>So in a nutshell, I&#x27;m looking to earn my comp sci degree due to both having an interest in it, and to remove this glass ceiling that my career seems to be hitting. I&#x27;m also employed full time, so going off to some university for four years in (insert town here) isn&#x27;t an option that my wallet will support, and the local universities (U of T, Ryerson) aren&#x27;t exactly flexible at all.<p>So I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s any online degree options for this degree at all that would be accredited, or aka not a diploma mill. I&#x27;ve done some calling around for schools in Canada with no luck so I&#x27;m pretty much assuming that I&#x27;ll have to look outside the country, but figured the community might know of a reputable option....if one exists.
======
jonkiddy
If you already have a degree and are looking for a MS in CS you'll be hard
pressed to find a better program than OMSCS from Georgia Tech.
[http://www.omscs.gatech.edu/program-info/admission-
criteria](http://www.omscs.gatech.edu/program-info/admission-criteria)

~~~
canadiancreed
Saw that one and yes if i had my BA itd be perfect. Sadly Ive only got a high
school

------
inetsee
This discussion (Ask HN: Fully online CS degrees?
"[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15899383"](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15899383"))
came up three days ago and has over 100 comments.

~~~
canadiancreed
The link returns a 404?

~~~
twentythree
There's a trailing quote: try
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15899383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15899383)

~~~
canadiancreed
Ah that's why. It wasn't showing on mobile.

And my bad. I searched for computer science and online degrees, but it missed
that thread. Whoops

